# Follow focus advices



## luciolepri (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm planning to replace my follow focus unit: any suggestion?
At the moment, the one on top of my wishlist is the Lanparte FF-02, but I'm wondering if there's something with the same quality at a lower price. The Edelkrone FocusONE Pro looks quite good... did anyone try it?


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes the Edelkrone looks pretty sweet. Follow focus isn't very complicated, I would think that anything that isn't dirt cheap should be sufficient.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2013)

Am also looking at a follow focus and I'm wondering what it is that want improved over the system you have now? I ask because I'm looking at the http://www.hondogarage.com and the two disadvantages I see are no hard stops nor the ability to use a whip. Of course I like the price and I'm also thinking the belt system might work better with tse lenses(?)


----------



## luciolepri (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff said:


> Am also looking at a follow focus and I'm wondering what it is that want improved over the system you have now? I ask because I'm looking at the http://www.hondogarage.com and the two disadvantages I see are no hard stops nor the ability to use a whip. Of course I like the price and I'm also thinking the belt system might work better with tse lenses(?)



My follow focus has a 1,5mm play, that's usually negligibile, but when you're working with a very shallow dof and you have to quickly move the focus back and forth it's a bit annoying, so I'm looking for something better, but less expensive than a RedRock or a Zacuto...

I took a look at the link you posted, I definitely not recommend you a FF whithout a whip connection, it can be extremely useful in many situations and to buy a FF that has it will cost you only a few bucks more.

To use the FF on a TSE lens you have to attach it anyway after you moved the lens, so I don't think it matters if your using a belt or not.

Today I tried the Manfrotto's USB FFs, both Sympla models, and I just can't understand for whom those tools are made for. The focus changes are extremely jerky and quite slowly too. The more expensive model is a bit better, but still unusable. I spoke with a Manfrotto agent and he told me that the limit is the lens AF that's not fast enough... how is that possible??? He told me that only newer STM models work properly, so I wonder who can ever buy an 800 $ FF that works only with cheap, slow, consumer lenses? I really don't get it.



Axilrod said:


> Yes the Edelkrone looks pretty sweet. Follow focus isn't very complicated, I would think that anything that isn't dirt cheap should be sufficient.



Yes, that's what I think, but as I wrote I'd like to find something extremely precise.


----------

